# Prong collar



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi! I'm searching for a prong collar for my girl. I see a lot of people use this type of prong http://www.fordogtrainers.com/images/large/Swivel-Snap-Hook-Prong-Collar_LRG.jpg in Schutzhund. But what about those HS http://www.schutzhund-bite-sleeves-...Necktech-dog-collaro-penbuckle-19inch_LRG.jpg prong collars and why most people prefer the other type?
For now I need the collar just for walking on leash.We are going to the seaside and there are a lot of people, birds and pets there. I want some extra control while walking her on leash there. 
Years ago we used to have a prong(like the one from my first link) but I gave it to a friend who wanted to start schutzhund with his dog. I remember that it was quite easy for that collar to move when the dog shakes or something and it wasn't that easy to put it back in place. It was properly fit but in my oppinion the links were too big and that made it too wide for its length. It was a cheap prong made in China.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure about the second type. I would go with the original prong (HS), get either the 2.25 or the 3.0. I personally don't like chrome coated anything...so I pay up for the stainless. It will never rust and last for the life of the dog.


----------



## dolf (Jan 22, 2015)

What do you think about this Klin Kassel prong collar http://zoomagazin.eu/upload/Products/68d955a6152f64b3217baf0b56797e44.jpeg . They have 3.2mm and 2.3mm.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

I am a huge fan of the Herm Sprenger and would never go with anything else. The Chinese ones are too sharp and pathetically made. HS has a long track record and is a quality piece of training equipment.


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

dolf said:


> What do you think about this Klin Kassel prong collar http://zoomagazin.eu/upload/Products/68d955a6152f64b3217baf0b56797e44.jpeg . They have 3.2mm and 2.3mm.


I have never used one of these quick release ones and I know Leesburg refuses to sell them due to accidental releasing.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Herm sprenger. Traditional one. Not quick release. The quick release is just for ease of use, but they have been known to fail.


----------

